# HELP !!! I have a 3 speed Schwinn Continental but thats all i know.



## rolling slowly (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello im new to this and to this site as well. I always loved bikes but never got into the history of them. What I found ia a 19?? something but im not sure. The bike has a 3 speed sturmey archer shifter on the top bar, its blue in color, looks like 3 piece cranks, front and rear hand brakes, gull wing handle bars and a serial number on the bottom of the crank case thats stamped U68969 when I look it up it says it is a 1956 model. but I have no idea if its accurate or not. The bike has some very large fancy stickers that say continental and other things as well. the front head badge is round like a button and says schwinn continental as well it looks like it is brass. Sure would like to know more about it and if it is rare or of any value thanks to all.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

I wanna say late 40's Continental.

Id be interested in it if its for sale.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

From the '48 catalog.


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 23, 2015)

I think you may be right I foung this photo in the 1946 schwinn flyer. It looks just like this bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Great bike: cromoly frame, adjustable stem, stainless fenders, alloy Schwinn front hub...nice 
the rear hub might have a date code stamped into it?

*edit* just noticed: the rear rim is pretty discolored. I think these came with stainless rims, so the rear wheel might have been changed...?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep.

Heres Humphrey Bogart on one back in the day.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> the rear hub might have a date code stamped into it?




Good call...


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 23, 2015)

yep the 1948 does look the same. But the 1946 is identical to this bike and it is a three speed. Im just not sure what its place is in the history of schwinn bicycles I keep reading about. Dont know if I will sell it yet would like to find out more about it but I will let you know if I do.


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 23, 2015)

Your right also rust junkie it says 56 does that mean 1956 also?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

rolling slowly said:


> Your right also rust junkie it says 56 does that mean 1956 also?




It could be a '56 hub, but had been replaced at some point..it should have two sets if numbers, a month and a year.



rolling slowly said:


> yep the 1948 does look the same. But the 1946 is identical to this bike and it is a three speed. Im just not sure what its place is in the history of schwinn bicycles I keep reading about. Dont know if I will sell it yet would like to find out more about it but I will let you know if I do.




It was probably available in a single or three speed every years it was made...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

rolling slowly said:


> Your right also rust junkie it says 56 does that mean 1956 also?




Yeah, that means the hub was manufactured in 1956. 
Do the rims match? Are they marked?


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 23, 2015)

where would they be marked that on the outside or inside of the wheel.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2015)

the front one looks pretty shiny....the back one not so much...might help tell the tale..

the rims should be marked on the outside, cross section of the rim somewhere...i think..


----------



## Champy (Mar 25, 2015)

My 48ish Conti's


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 26, 2015)

wow that one looks really nice compared to mine how does it ride. should I try to put this back together are the decals even available.


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 26, 2015)

what is the serial number on your frame for that bike champy


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 26, 2015)

that is so cool that you have his and hers both the same color.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 26, 2015)

Schwinn stamped their serial number on the bottom bracket to the end of 1951.  Some serial numbers were repeated and it gets confusing. A 1952 may be mistaken for a 1949 if you only go by the numbers.
Since your number is on the bottom bracket I would think it would be a 1946 or 1947 frame, with newer rear rim .
 The letter "u" is odd, as 1946 Schwinn serials as far as I know started with the letters "A" and some "B"
1947  was "B" and some "C".  1948 also had some "C"    Maybe the kid that stamped the numbers was having a bad day. I am sure we will get to the bottom of this.......


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 27, 2015)

I sure hope so when did they start and stop making the continental 3 speed? Is there a listing of the serial numbers of the ones that have been found? The more I look for info the questions I have this bike is going to drive me crazy. Are they of much value.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

rolling slowly said:


> Are they of much value.




This Continental is an underappreciated bicycle IMO, and the stems often get nabbed as they're pretty valuable.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 27, 2015)

I like to know the years of the bikes I get . I know one fellow who has been in this hobby a long time. I have learned not to ask him the years of what ever bike I see him with because he usually says " I dont know and dont care, I buy em cause I like em, and I dont care when they were built."  I think he really does know, but he really does not care. He has lots of $$$$ and maybe he can afford to be that way.  so..... ride it and enjoy 
but... if you really must know the year Schwinn" sometimes" had a date in the center of the crank . I say sometimes because I have seen cranks with out the date, or the casting was not readable.  this will tell you only when the crank was cast, not exactly when the bike was made.  Your bearings all need to be greased anyway so why not take it out and check it out.  You have a kool bike,get er tuned up and enjoy!!!!


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 27, 2015)

it has a serial number on the bottom and I traced it to 1956 but I don't know if that was like the first time they use that serial number for a second time to use that serial number the cranks do they use grease or oil because I have like a little cap  like on the stormy Archer for oil to go inside the crankcase but I don't have any idea what oil weight I should put in there. I may have to take it apart just to get it working I think it is stuck in one gear only.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 27, 2015)

your bike was built Feb. 1 or 2nd. 1956.  The crank bearings should be packed in grease.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 27, 2015)

the tinker said:


> your bike was built Feb. 1 or 2nd. 1956.
> 
> Schwinn changed the serial numbers from the bottom bracket to the rear dropout at the end of 1951.
> Did they only do this to the balloon bikes, and kept the numbers on the bottom bracket of the light weights?
> If so what year was it changed on the light weights?  Inquiring minds want to know????


----------



## Champy (Mar 27, 2015)

Schwinn used unconventional serials for lightweight bikes.  They do not follow the sequence of fat tire bikes.  It is impossible to date these bikes by the serial unless someone has decoded them like pre war Schwinns.   Yours looks like a 40's post war bike.  Its not a 50's bike.  The later 40's bikes used a handlebar mount shifter.


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 27, 2015)

Champy what kind of oil do I use for lubrication any idea for the cranks and sturmey archer and do I need spec tools to take apart the cranks. Thanks


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok the first 4 photos are my front wheel and the hub says schwinn but has no other kind of information on it how do I know what kind of wheel it is. And the last 2 photos are the rear hub and wheel and as suggested earlier the wheel has been changed but I have no idea as to what kind of wheel to look for so that it matches the front wheel any idea guys? Also I did get both front and rear brakes working today as well as rebuilt the front hub wow the grease in that thing was older than me. I hope to get the head set done tomorrow.  Does anyone have any idea as to what kind of oil I should put in the case crank or sturmey hub do they both use the same weight or kind. Thanks and hope to be rolling slowly on this 70 year old soon ( I never thought I would ever be axle to say that and mean it LOL).


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2015)

rolling slowly said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to what kind of oil I should put in the case crank or sturmey hub do they both use the same weight or kind.




There's an oil port on the bottom bracket, but I'd probably grease the bearings. IMO regular bearing grease from a auto supply store will be fine. 
I don't suggest taking the hub apart if you've never done it before. 
Here's a link with some info, more via google:

http://sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer/use-maintenance.html


----------



## rolling slowly (Mar 31, 2015)

Well its done all but the 3 speed hub. Rides nice very solid and responsive. Still lookin for a match to the front wheel. 


the cranks needed 2 new bearings.  The headset needed 6 new bearings.  Everything received new grease and oil. Need a seat post clamp if anyone has one that is period correct let me know.


----------

